# Forming Composer / Director relationships



## HansMaestroMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I have recently decided to step into writing for Choir, and have decided to add a few chorales to my published catalog. As an instrumental composer, this is fairly new to me and I would love to know if there are any Choral Directors out there (maybe two or three max) that would like to occasionally receive new music, including these three (sacred) chorales, for sight reading, rehearsal or even performance opportunities. I'd like to form relationships with Choral Directors that may eventually want custom arrangements, original compositions or anything that I may be able to provide. A recording of these pieces (audio or video) to be able to add to my published listings would be a most welcome favor.

Thank you for taking time to read my post, and I welcome thoughts, suggestions and interested parties as well.

Roger

Below is a sample of one of the pieces mentioned above.


----------

